# Dont buy new kindle in 2018 e ink colour and clear ink major improvments



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

Hold off buying any new kindle as this year clear ink is the new screen. Colour and video is now possible and would not be supprised to see this new tech in a later 2018 kindle. Also cheaper screen tech.

Also colour e ink is also out this year.

Can see a colour kindle coming this year, or early next year. Would hold off that purchase.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe that means I need to stock up on Paperwhites before they're discontinued. Since I use my Kindle to read books, having fonts in colors is not an attraction. Black letters on a light grey background is fine. As for clear ink, I don't have a clue what that would be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Patrick. I see no added value in a color screen for reading the way I do.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to agree with the other commenters.

I read mostly novels with little or no illustration / diagrams etc and with the recently added font weight options I am now very happy with the way text looks in black and white on my Voyage.

However, since new Kindles will probably follow the style of the Oasis, which doesn't appeal to me, I'm unlikely to be buying a new Kindle anyway. For anything that needs colour I have my tablet (finally replaced my Fire with a Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 and am _very_ pleased with it.  )


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

As a fan of comic books and with some illustrated works in my writing portfolio, I look very much forward to the ability of reading those on colored ePaper instead of a traditional screen.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

ThomasDiehl said:


> As a fan of comic books and with some illustrated works in my writing portfolio, I look very much forward to the ability of reading those on colored ePaper instead of a traditional screen.


Unless there is massive improvement of e-ink-color from what (little) I've seen in the past 1-2 years (or it's a different technology of color-e-ink altogether), you may find it a rather disappointing experience. The colors don't "pop" very well and the contrast leaves much to be desired.

Me, I like reading comics on my Giant iPad -- big enough I don't need to do a lot of zooming & scrolling to be able to read the print.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Colour e-ink has been around for a while, but it's very expensive and muted. At the moment I buy illustrated books in paper - I've tried a few in ebook and it's not worth it. Apart from the smaller images in black and white, my Kobo tends to take a performance hit when there are a lot of graphics to load. 

I'm actually pretty excited by this, because if the colours can be made to pop more, performance is improved, and the price comes down, I'll be there. But those are three big "ifs".


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I read some military history with a lot of photos and maps so I might be interested.  One thing to keep in mind is the complaints of battery life with current Oasis II so they might be aiming for a good improvement.  That will be worth some thought.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

The only time I really grit my teeth about the current e-ink technology is when the book includes maps. The almost negligible "zoom" feature does nothing to help me decipher the maps, and I've just given up on even trying to use them. I don't care about color, but if better handling of occasional graphics comes along, I'll embrace it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> The only time I really grit my teeth about the current e-ink technology is when the book includes maps. The almost negligible "zoom" feature does nothing to help me decipher the maps, and I've just given up on even trying to use them. I don't care about color, but if better handling of occasional graphics comes along, I'll embrace it.


That's true . . . . which is why it's not a bad thing to have a regular tablet with the Kindle app . . . then you can go to the map pages and see them much better while you're reading on the more-comfortable (at least for me) eInk screen.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

GBear said:


> The only time I really grit my teeth about the current e-ink technology is when the book includes maps. The almost negligible "zoom" feature does nothing to help me decipher the maps, and I've just given up on even trying to use them. I don't care about color, but if better handling of occasional graphics comes along, I'll embrace it.


Publishers do not always provide sufficient resolution in the images. Amazon charges them per-megabyte 'delivery charges' and this may be a consequence of that. I have books with maps that are fine on Kindle, and others where they are not.

Kindle format does support a vector image format called SVG. This is resolution independent and generally takes less storage than raster (JPEG, PNG etc). You can even define tap zones that jump to a footnote. I have only seen a couple of demo files that use this, and none in the wild. Too bad.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I am skeptical that Amazon will come out with a CLEARink device any time soon, if ever. It would have to render text as clearly as existing Kindles, for example. We have seen this movie before: Mirasol, Liquavista, (which Amazon has yet to do anything with), eInk doing video etc. - they have never gone beyond prototype stage. That is where this is too. Low cost, perhaps, but only if there is sufficient volume. It’s *new* so startup costs will be higher than usual.

If it is to be a reading device, I think it would need to have a front light layer as well (CLEARink’s demos do not have this). So more things to prototype and work out production of. 




FWIW,


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

patrickt said:


> ...Since I use my Kindle to read books, having fonts in colors is not an attraction. Black letters on a light grey background is fine. As for clear ink, I don't have a clue what that would be.


I agree with Patrick!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Color me skeptical unless text and color quality of this new wink is spectacular. I’m grateful that I spent too much money on a big iPad Pro 12.7 with reading books containing graphics as a major motivation.

I recently weakened and bought the new eink Kindle, so I’m going to be using classical eink  for awhile longer in any case.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Speed is going to be key to moving into color stuff. Most of the books where you'd want color aren't going to be narrative, 30 seconds on a page, flip to the next 30 second page. They're going to be static layout PDFs where you're scrolling around. They're going to be paged through reference books.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I have no need for a color ereader. If I need color  as like a magazine  I will read on my tablet


----------

